# Remember E.R.'s Wife...



## HuntinTom (Sep 9, 2004)

She had surgery today and is recovering as we speak - I'm sure Larry will appreciate all the prayers and support from his fellow Woodyites...


----------



## Randy (Sep 9, 2004)

Already sent one up.  Saw it on the GONnetwork board!


----------



## CAL (Sep 9, 2004)

*ER's wife*

Thanks for the update Preacher.I have been wondering what was going on with them while we were down.
ER,I'm still with you my friend.More prayers going up .Please keep us posted as you can.

Isaiah 40:28-31


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 9, 2004)

I talked to Larry again this morn and she is still really sick. They continue to need your prayers. Surgery went OK yesterday. They removed a huge(canteloupe Size) mass from her and they are running test on it now. We'll know more later


----------



## Hardy (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks for the update. I've been thinking about them since the board went down and hadn't heard anything about the surgery.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 9, 2004)

You got it Tommy.  Thanks for the reminder.

Jim


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 9, 2004)

Prayers are on the way.


----------



## Arrowslinger (Sep 9, 2004)

Prayers are on the way


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 9, 2004)

FYI, one of our fine members, one who doesn't post alot, but reads a great deal, has sent flowers to Miss Toni from "Your Friends at Woody's"!

Y'all are some fine folks! I'm proud of all of you!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 9, 2004)

Still praying! Keep us informed.

FYI - My wife had a tumor that size about 3 years ago. It was benign (sp). Praying for the same for Miss Toni!


----------



## WildBuck (Sep 9, 2004)

Prayers said.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 9, 2004)

*Prayers being sent...*

Larry, let us know when you can how she is...   I hope and pray everything went and comes along smoothly.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks for the update. Will continue to pray in her behalf.


----------



## fredw (Sep 10, 2004)

*ER and Toni*

Prayers sent.


----------



## ramblinrack (Sep 10, 2004)

get well soon miss toni....i know you will!
praying for very good results. hang in there larry
and let us know if you need ANYTHING!


----------



## mutt (Sep 10, 2004)

Prayer sent for a speedy recovery

mutt


----------



## gabuckeye (Sep 11, 2004)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 11, 2004)

prayers going up


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Sep 11, 2004)

*Prayers are said !*

Still praying......


----------



## early riser (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks fellows for all the prayers and support. We got the reports back this morning and the cancer seems to have spread to the ovaries, portions of the colon and into the lymph nodes, (Adeno Carcinona). Looks like we are going to have a long bumpy road to travel. We all appreciate each and every prayer and please remember my wife and our family in every one.

The flowers are beautiful! Thanks to the sender/s (Woodites) it truely means a lot to know how many friends we have and how much prayer and support is being given.

More than ever now we will especially appreciate each and every prayer. 

Toni is a special and strong woman. I only hope I can be half as strong for her. We have seen the enemy and now it is time to fight him.

e.r.


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 11, 2004)

Larry, I believe of all Woodyites you are most loved. We love you, Toni and Cassie. Call on the name of Jesus when you need Him and he'll be there.


----------



## CAL (Sep 12, 2004)

E.R.

I'm still with you my friend.Asking Jesus for the comforter and healing power.Keep on keeping your faith up.I have seen Gods power in action.We serve an awsome God as all know!
Heavenly Farther,we ask for healing power for our friends wife Toni.We know all things are possible with you.This prayer we ask in Jesus Sweet Holy Name,and the glory is yours. ray:


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 12, 2004)

Larry,
He will be with Toni and you during this fight.  I'll be praying for quick and full recovery.  

Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## HT2 (Sep 12, 2004)

*Larry & Toni......*

Our thoughts and prayers are with ya'll......

Hang in there and keep the faith.......

If ya'll need anything let us know.....

We're here......


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 12, 2004)

Larry, God be with y'all.  Stay strong for her... And I'll continue to pray for all involved.


----------



## Greenhead (Sep 12, 2004)

*E.r.*

What a blessing to see all that take time to pray for a brother when he needs it.  E.R. My family will pray for your wife and you  as well. God is awesome and our faith is always in him.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 13, 2004)

Believing for her here FULL recovery and wholeness.   I pray that both of you would "know the exceeding greatness of His power to us who believe"  Ephesians 1:19

We share this time with you brother.

Bandy


----------



## Woodsong (Sep 14, 2004)

prayers are being said for you all ER


----------



## feathersnantlers (Sep 14, 2004)

*Praying Also*

E.R., I am praying for Toni, you and your daughter for a total healing from the Lord Almighty. Just one drop of his sweat will make her well.

To everyone else this lady Toni went out her way one day. She was on the way to her sister's in Carrolton. She agreed for no reason to meet me to drop off 2 bags of seed from Cooper's. She wouldn't even take gas money. 

God bless her and all of the Gilbert's.


----------



## early riser (Sep 15, 2004)

*We brought her home this morning!*

We continue to appreciate the outpouring of prayers and support for my wife and family.

We had some set backs in the past week with the confirmation of the diesease, the prognosis, as well as a major infection in the incision aera after her surgery, and they had to reopen the wound. Looks like this in itself will set us back several weeks to a month or more for time to pass for the healing of the reopened wound to occur and the infection to abide.

On a good note: We were able to bring her home this morning. They released her from the hospitol and allowed me to bring her home this morning where she will be more comfortable and hopefully actually start to get some rest. We all know noone can rest while in the hospitol. While spending the last 7 days at the hospitol, 24 hours around the clock, the both of us may have been allowed to doze off for just short naps at the time. Everything that has occured in the last week has turned our lives upsidedown.

Having her home however is a wonderful start in itself. 

Thanks a bundle for all the thoughts and prayers. We now start our battle against this enemy, and we all appreciate all the prayers and support being given from everyone here at Woodys.

early riser


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 15, 2004)

Good news indeed. I didn't expect that till maybe Friday.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 15, 2004)

Glad she got to go home. Still prayin for her recovery.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 15, 2004)

*Good to be home.*

I hear ya ER about hospitals.  The less time you have to spend there the better.  We are praying for Toni and the rest of the family.  

Hoss


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Sep 15, 2004)

*Pray as One...*



			
				BANDERSNATCH said:
			
		

> "know the exceeding greatness of His power to us who believe"  Ephesians 1:19
> 
> Bandy



Praying for FULL recovery for Toni...


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 16, 2004)

Larry, watch out.  A person can heal a whole lot better and faster at home.  Something about "home" just makes a person want to get better.  God be with y'all... We're praying for you!


----------



## Walkie Takie (Sep 16, 2004)

*always praying*

e.r.  we  will be praying for you and your wife  called ss class and deacon at church , they will call there prayer buddy's   and get your family on ther list    w/t


----------



## Snakeman (Sep 16, 2004)

Glad to hear she got to go home.

Continuing to pray for you and Toni.

The Snakeman


----------

